# new fishfinder for this season



## officework13 (Feb 25, 2008)

i am looking at investing some money on a new fishfinder.
most of my fishing is in the 12-33" of water. i do not need/want gps (have one separate) and do not need colour b&W is fine.
trying to keep the cost down to the 250-450 range with 450 being the max.

i am biased towards humminbird as i have used a few of these before, cant say they told me what i wanted to know, other than depth. i have looked at various ones and i am favouring either the Humminbird 575 (which has 3 frequencies for up to 90degrees below the boat" i am thinking in shallow water this would tell me a great deal. the other more pricey one is the Matrix 47 which is 3D.?

i do not do a lot of fishing (20 days out of 150 available), but am willing to spend the money on something that if i can read it will tell me more than just depth.

Higher resolution, wider cone, 2.5 inch separation, .

i woudl like to know what others think of these or if there is some other product that i have not looked at.

thanks


----------



## hhguide (Oct 21, 2007)

I have always used Lowerance and have loved them. I dont have a color screen I stick with the black and white. I would really check them out! And for your other posts about how to read them you have to play around! if you have an email and I can send you some more details on how I read them and how to look at one!


----------

